# New Blue Tongue Skink Vivarium



## mandarinire (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just set up my vivarium for my blue tongue skink.

It is a 48 x 24 x 24 Wooden vivarium.
I have a 100w basking lampon the right. 25w UVB tube on the back wall.
The substrate is mini-chip bark from my local hardware store (Not pine or cedar).

What do you guys think of it?

Pictures by Mandarinire - Photobucket


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks good to me. I like the raised basking area, have you secured it though? I know if I had just piled stuff in my viv there would be a flat skink.
Have you thought about adding more substrate so he can dig? Mine loves to burrow beneath his cork bark, he makes a little bed under the substrate


----------



## mandarinire (Jul 31, 2009)

I will add more substrate 

And the basking rock is well secured, there is no hope of the
skink knocking it over.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

That sounds good, I hope the little chap likes it


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

maybe a pic of the fella himself?

good work, I'd like a skink. :no1:


----------



## Katie_123 (Jun 30, 2009)

Love the set up. I'm tryin to sort my skink out at the moment. Trouble with him is he hates being in his viv. would rather curl up behind my sofa lol


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

looks well: victory:


----------



## mandarinire (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is my new addition.
An Irian Jaya blue tongue skink - unsexed.

She (i think it is female) is very tame. And seems to love being handled.
She doesnt seem to eat alot but poops and urinates fine.
They seem to sleep alot, and she really enjoys lying under the substrate 

Here are some pics : 
:flrt:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like a nice set up but I would suggest more plants. They love to hide in them.

Here's my viv as an example









They grow surprisingly fast so you'll soon find it can't fit in the hides lol My stone hide is 2ft long x 1ft wide and is just right at the moment.


----------

